# Autum snap shawl



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

This pattern is free until Friday. Thought I'd share

http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-shawl-patterns/autumn-snap-shawl/?mqsc=PROMOILKfpKP080816&utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160811


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I saved it. It's a cute one-skein project.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

kayrein said:


> Thanks! I saved it. It's a cute one-skein project.


My pleasure! I think so too????


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like an easy project!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Thanks for sharing! Looks like an easy project!!


Sure!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Nice thanks for posting :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jo everest said:


> Nice thanks for posting :sm24: :sm24:


My pleasure????


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Adorable and I just spent the last 20 minutes clicking from pattern to pattern, haha!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

kathycapp said:


> Adorable and I just spent the last 20 minutes clicking from pattern to pattern, haha!


Oh I never do that- haha????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

iluvcabernet said:


> Got it! Thanks!


You bet????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

I LOVE this! Thank you so much for the link!! :sm11:


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

Lovely pattern. I downloaded it, read it, and am confused, as it talks about working "the chart", and I can't find those instructions.
Can anyone help? Many thanks!


----------



## colvinwe (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Not a big fan of shawls, but I do like this one. Many thanks.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I have just the yarn for this!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you ! Pretty shawl

I found another shawl I really want 
Diamond Days Shawl

Looks like no way to purchase just a single pattern 
:sm13: 

Sad..


----------



## Jam43 (Apr 14, 2013)

Love it,going to start today. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jam43 (Apr 14, 2013)

Love it,going to start today. Thank you!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks! Looks like a fun project.


----------



## yarner (Nov 27, 2011)

The charts appear to be separate downloads. They're located under the pictures, to the right of the written instructions.


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you for the link


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

What a nice "gift shawl". I'm just finishing up one that's taken me about 7 months to finish, so a nice easy one will be something to look forward to.. Thanks!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## nuni (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks, cafeknitter. Great pattern for when I don't have the patience to face a big wip!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks looks so cute. I prefer longer for myself (have more to cover) and the instructions appear to indicate that you can do a longer one if you have more yarn so I will try that for me and make this per pattern for granddaughter. Pattern isn't overpowered by variegated yarns either another plus.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

If you use 1/3 for each of the 3 sections, what do you have left for the border section? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

yotbum said:


> If you use 1/3 for each of the 3 sections, what do you have left for the border section? Maybe I'm missing something.


Never mind. I see now how the border is incorporated in each row. My bad.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

thank you, very cute.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> This pattern is free until Friday. Thought I'd share
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-shawl-patterns/autumn-snap-shawl/?mqsc=PROMOILKfpKP080816&utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160811


Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. Just right for covering back of neck & shoulders when we to lunch on Sunday's.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, I saved it to make later.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. I look forward to knitting it.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely. Thanks


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

It's still free.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

One has to be a subscriber, and I am not, shame, it is lovely and the perfect size for my 89yr old friend. Oh well.


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

I tried to find a download link too and couldn't. Looked like it would have been a fun knit. Bummer......


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

